# IELTS how tough to score 7



## surfinsaurabh (Feb 26, 2012)

Hi All,

I am planning to appy for Australian PR visa, most part of my documentation is done.However i am feeling little edgy when going on with IELTS exam.

I know i have to hurry up since there is rule change happening in Jul 12 , and i came to know from some agents "Software Engineer" will not be present in new updated SOL list .

So just want to hurry up on things, can some one please guide me how tough is the preparation required for IELTS, will i able to secure PR visa if say i take up IELTS exam by say Apr mid.

Any suggestion are greatly appreciated.

Thanks 
-Saurabh


----------



## razzy (Jul 14, 2011)

surfinsaurabh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to appy for Australian PR visa, most part of my documentation is done.However i am feeling little edgy when going on with IELTS exam.
> 
> ...


From what I've seen of the IELTS, it isn't difficult if you've made sure that throughout the time you've read, written, or spoken English, you'd made your best effort to be correct. As Indians we have a propensity for taking everything very casually, and if that is what you've done with English then it might be a little tricky, especially in the writing and speaking bits. If you plan to take the exam in April I sincerely suggest you get down with some books on grammar and punctuation. Make sure that every time you read something on the internet or in the real world, you pay close attention to how sentences are structured. Focus on the basics, don't bother about vocabulary. It's most important that you should be able to convey your thoughts clearly and unambiguously through the written word and in a conversation with another person.

The reading section could probably be strengthened by practicing IELTS tests and the same goes for the listening section. There isn't a lot of time so get cracking as soon as you can!


----------



## Jivesha (Feb 16, 2012)

If you want to hit a good score in your first attempt then prepare hard. Join a class if you feel necessary. British council conducts training for IELTS.


----------



## srivasu (Feb 29, 2012)

I recently gave my IELTS and got an overall score of 8. I studied from the book and CD we receive from IDP/IELTS as well as some resources from the web. IMHO - it is not extremely tough to score 7 if you've had English medium education and work environment. 

From what I can recall - my main problem was concentration and as some one has mentioned - some what causal approach to the test. Once I got over these problems it was OK.

Best of luck.

Is what you're mentioning about Software Engineers correct ? I'd be scared


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

srivasu said:


> I recently gave my IELTS and got an overall score of 8. I studied from the book and CD we receive from IDP/IELTS as well as some resources from the web. IMHO - it is not extremely tough to score 7 if you've had English medium education and work environment.
> 
> From what I can recall - my main problem was concentration and as some one has mentioned - some what causal approach to the test. Once I got over these problems it was OK.
> 
> ...


Concentration during listening test is very important. We can easily go out of track and it is difficult to come back. Fortunately though, listening test doesn't require high score to get 7 compared to reading.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

surfinsaurabh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am planning to appy for Australian PR visa, most part of my documentation is done.However i am feeling little edgy when going on with IELTS exam.
> 
> ...


ielts v easy frm ur typing on da forum u seem ur english good. my english not v good n i got 7 in all da subjects. study with book n cd u can find on amazon.com good lck


----------



## Elekter (Mar 3, 2012)

Are the sample tests almost the same level as actual tests?


----------



## razzy (Jul 14, 2011)

Some of them are, but even the ones that are easier end up giving you a very good idea about the format and structure of the exam which is extremely helpful.



Elekter said:


> Are the sample tests almost the same level as actual tests?


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

surfinsaurabh,

I wrote IELTS and scored L9, R9, W8 and S8 in my first attempt. I don't mean to say its easy but its not very hard either. 

Reading and Listening are all about practice. Speaking and Writing are open ended and you shouldn't take them easy, especially writing. 

For writing, I have started a thread where I have mentioned details and attached some notes: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html#post735244

Prepare for writing first and then you can apply some of those concepts for speaking as well. 

Also, don't worry about Software Engineer going away from SOL. While it is a possibility, nobody can be sure about it. Moreover, I have read elsewhere on this forum that job market reports suggest that skilled ICT are still in shortage. Here is one such thread: 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...t-occupations-no-more-concern.html#post728875


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

I know i have to hurry up since there is rule change happening in Jul 12 , and i came to know from some agents "Software Engineer" will not be present in new updated SOL list .


> Wow!! Which agent has inside information to DIAC ? I strongly suggest you to ignore such agents. They are probably telling you this bcoz they wanna sign you up and get the agent fees ...Be assured that absolutely no one can predict the SOL list..


So just want to hurry up on things, can some one please guide me how tough is the preparation required for IELTS, will i able to secure PR visa if say i take up IELTS exam by say Apr mid.


> April mid is just 30 days away so you better start preparing really hard. Its not very tough...There's a lot of IELTS info available on this forum....Utilize them and you are sure to succeed...
> Good Luck..


By the way have you got the assessment done ? 
Is IELTS the only doc left in your file?


----------



## sraza (Nov 24, 2011)

*IELTS Resources for Speaking/Writing*



sraza said:


> surfinsaurabh,
> 
> I wrote IELTS and scored L9, R9, W8 and S8 in my first attempt. I don't mean to say its easy but its not very hard either.
> 
> ...


Saurabh, 
I just added two very useful Writing/Speaking resources to this thread - 
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-ielts-getting-band-8-writing.html#post735244

One is a list of plague words commonly used in India, and another is a great book on Contextual vocabulary with dedicated chapters to each domain (technology, social issues, arts) etc.


----------



## atmahesh (Apr 9, 2014)

where is this useful thread

"IELTS - Getting a band 8 in Writing" ?????


----------

